

Show HN: Startup Utility – Collection of Startup Resources - bigcatns16
http://www.startuputility.com

======
bigcatns16
I've been collecting these resources in an excel file and figured others may
be interested them. Site is a little rough. I started it yesterday. While
yellow pages isn't quite right, it sort of explains the idea. Books, twitter
accounts, blogs, tools, etc. Just helpful resources that I have had trouble
finding all in one place. I'm open to feedback. It was a bored-friday and two-
beers-idea that I thought might be interesting."\ Hopefully you can find
something helpful you haven't seen previously! Email is on the bottom of the
webpage if you'd like to reach out!

~~~
idid
definitively useful. i am trying to keep track of all the resources i come by
day by day of browsing, but i am failing badly.

some nicer css would help of course, but i guess that's in the pipeline.

a nice feature would be able to select your own startup stack form the tools
section - like mean.io for a complete business plan :)

next step: add incubators?

~~~
bigcatns16
Yep, nicer css is definitely in the pipeline. I'm a mobile & backend developer
by trade, but have learned enough css to help me get the job almost done.
Still working on the design skills though.

And you can technically 'save' a resource by clicking the star and then going
to your profile, if that's kinda what you mean by a startup stack. None of
this is real clear at the moment though, I probably need better user-coaching
on that.

Incubators would be a great next step! Would love to hear any other ideas.

~~~
kamikazi
[http://www.seed-db.com/accelerators](http://www.seed-db.com/accelerators) has
a pretty exhaustive and useful list of all the international
incubators/accelerators with some metrics. You can point to it as a resource.

This is a good bundle you came up with. Thanks.

~~~
bigcatns16
Awesome! Thank you! Glad I could help. :)

------
asanwal
Good stuff. A few other suggestions perhaps in different verticals and some
that fit within your current categories.

Marketing

\- Inbound.org www.inbound.org

\- Growth Hackers www.growthhackers.com

Research, VC, Startup Data

\- Dan Primack's newsletter ([http://fortune.com/tag/term-
sheet/](http://fortune.com/tag/term-sheet/))

\- PE Hub www.pehub.com

\- CB Insights
[http://www.cbinsights.com/blog](http://www.cbinsights.com/blog)

Blogs by VCs

\- Fred Wilson (Union Square Ventures) – avc.com

\- Brad Feld (Foundry Group) – feld.com

\- Mark Suster (GRP Partners) – bothsidesofthetable.com

\- Bill Gurley (Benchmark) – abovethecrowd.com

\- Ben Horowitz (A16Z) – bhorowitz.com

\- Chris Dixon (A16Z) – cdixon.org

\- First Round Capital Blog - firstround.com/blog/

\- Hunter Walk (Homebrew) - hunterwalk.com

My company, CB Insights, is involved in this industry so folks who join our
team are given the following on-boarding reading list which may be useful -
[https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/tech-reading-
list/](https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/tech-reading-list/)

Look forward to seeing how your side project evolves.

~~~
bigcatns16
Awesome, really appreciate the suggestions and feedback. I'll definitely get
these added to my list.

Also looking forward to seeing how this side project develops, I wasn't sure
it would take off even a little bit. It's been a fun morning!

------
wanghq
Shameless plug: I built
[http://hackertoolbox.herokuapp.com/](http://hackertoolbox.herokuapp.com/) a
week ago. One of the goal is that "Any hackers wanting to build some new stuff
would better check this toolbox. If there is one satisfying your needs, then
don't reinvent the wheel unless you have good reasons." Interested in joining
forces? Anyway, I am adding your site to the toolbox :)

~~~
bigcatns16
Cool! Shoot me an email and let's talk. It's nick@startuputility.com

~~~
theoutlander
I've been collecting a list and trying to put something like this myself ....
maybe worth collaborating.

~~~
bigcatns16
Definitely, shoot me an email! nick@startuputility.com

------
bigcatns16
Just updated the main page design. If you saw the original, it would be great
if you let me know what you preferred. Thanks!

~~~
squiggy22
This one. Seems to work better on mobile

------
rdlecler1
Does anyone have a great alternatives to:

Mailchimp -- It seems to fall short in so many ways. It's a broadsword when we
want a scalpel. Do most companies end up rolling their own?

GoToWebinar -- Another case where this seems to be the best of the worst.

~~~
bigcatns16
I used Amazon's Simple Email Service to help me out. It doesn't provide the
same benefits out of the box though.

------
derwiki
I recommend adding Traction ([http://tbook.us](http://tbook.us)) to the book
list (and possibly removing Gladwell -- Traction is much more helpful if
you're starting a company).

~~~
bigcatns16
Cool, I'll check it out and put it on my list! I've read all the books on the
current list, that was sort of my starting point. I think I use almost
everything on the site, with the exception of a few tools. Some of the books
don't necessarily pertain to startups, but I felt they had value in the
message they were delivering. Outliers is generally loved/hated and, while the
science behind his data is lacking, I still like the message of hope and
perseverance it delivers. Thanks for the suggestion though! Keep them coming!

------
uberneo
[http://leanstack.io/](http://leanstack.io/) \-- This also has all tools and
useful resources for a startup .. very handy

------
coryvirok
Also, check out [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) for free error
monitoring.

(Ps. I'm one of the founders :)

~~~
bigcatns16
Cool! I'll add it to my growing list :) Thanks!

------
carlio
You should include
[http://www.foundercentric.com/](http://www.foundercentric.com/)

~~~
bigcatns16
Cool! I'll put it on my list. Thanks for the suggestion!

------
tschellenbach
Startup class has some amazing content, I don't see the point of Slacker
though. What's wrong with a Skype group?

~~~
bigcatns16
I haven't used Slack personally because I haven't really had a need to. From
what I've read, it has some amazing integrations. Seems almost like magic the
way it works. If you get the chance to check it out, you really should.

------
skillachie
Any good business plan resources?. I was able to find pitch decks of most
startups but not the actual business plan

~~~
bigcatns16
Hmm. I might have a few buried in my email. I can try and dig those out. In
the meantime: [http://www.niacc.edu/pappajohn/business-
development/start-a-...](http://www.niacc.edu/pappajohn/business-
development/start-a-business/business-plan/) this might be helpful?

------
bilalel
Hi,

Is the source available on a public repo? This will be amazing for a private
board. Thanks.

~~~
bigcatns16
I can try and do that here in the next few days. I'm a little swamped with
design and suggestions at the moment. If you could email me at:
nicksstartups@gmail.com that would be fantastic!

